# Meet "TR"...full frontal



## Gunz (Feb 24, 2016)

tr


----------



## Grunt (Feb 24, 2016)

Now that there is a fine looking specimen of a pup!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 24, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> This is the latest pic of my new bloodthirsty, anti-communist, human viscera ripping attack dog whom I've decided to call "TR."  TR can stand for many things. Teddy Roosevelt, may favorite POTUS...Texas Ranger, my favorite kind of lawman...or, if you prefer on Shadowspear, Trollpardus Rex, named for the two most prolific hate-ball tossing (at each other mostly) members of the site.
> 
> We're just gonna call him TR or Teddy.
> 
> Brace yourself. He's a killer.



I do so love cute fuzzy little critters. TR looks so cute, and it will be a chore to not spoil her.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 24, 2016)

@Ocoka One - are you in possession yet?


----------



## policemedic (Feb 24, 2016)

Awesome looking pup!


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 24, 2016)

That's awesome and love the name!


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 25, 2016)

He's absolutely adorable!!

I've got a soft spot for Belgian Mal's after working alongside them. I just wish I had the time and space they deserve if I were to adopt one.


----------



## Ares (Feb 28, 2016)

Not sure if it's been said before but socialization is incredibly important with Mals. Got ours couple months ago. Once they bond, they bond. Have never had nor met a dog that bonds as deeply as a Mal. Wish you the best of luck with your new pup!


----------



## CQB (Feb 29, 2016)

Like Chuck Norris he doesn't sleep, he waits.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 10, 2016)

You best be stocking up on chew toys, and find safe places for sneakers, shoes, and such. TR is a keeper, and it'd be a long four weeks to wait. It would be really nice if he came house broken, but I've usually done it in a couple of weeks or so.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 10, 2016)

Sheesh, the damn thing has already mastered his, "go fuck yourself" stare!


----------



## Ares (Mar 10, 2016)

What Red Flag said.


Where are you located? There's a good few groups who have given me guidance and training in regards to Malinois. One in SC just finished working with SF and MARSOC K9s.

Real gorgeous pup!


----------



## medicchick (Mar 21, 2016)

Just remember...


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 22, 2016)

Puppy proofing a house is all trial and error. Why did my Huskey eat only my left footware. Shoes, running shoes, boots, slippers, etc? It still baffeles me to this day.


----------



## Kraut783 (Apr 1, 2016)

TR looks great!  Love the floppy ears at that age


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 1, 2016)

Very happy for you!


----------



## Ares (Apr 2, 2016)

Very happy aswell! TR seems to have mastered the gives no fucks look.


----------



## CDG (Apr 2, 2016)

Dude. Fuck yeah.


----------



## Kraut783 (Apr 2, 2016)

heh....he's got some good size paws to grow into !!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 9, 2016)

What a beautiful pup! Does he still have "puppy breath", I've always loved that. 

The breeder that I got my Collies from had a take in collars that I had never heard of before. She was anti metal choker collars. She claimed that the sound they made, so close to their ears, had a bad effect on their hearing. I don't know if she is right or not, but I have stayed away from them for the reason the breeder had. The second reason is that I just hate choking my dogs. I've gotten by with leather, and my daughter uses a harness for her Husky/Shepard mix.


----------



## Ares (Apr 9, 2016)

Has the little land shark eaten any commies or Social Justice Warriors yet?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 9, 2016)

Dammed good looking pup!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 12, 2016)

I did some surveillance work for a private investigator in the Texas Hill Country a few years back. He and his partner ran dogs that were trained to sniff out cellular phones of all things. They had a contract with state/federal/private prisons to go in periodically and do sweeps. They were doing very well at it, as in BBQ pistol packing, $70k pick up driving, $3k+ boots wearing, paid me cash from a roll in his pocket kind of doing really well.

And if I'm not mistaken a PI lic in Florida is no big deal with a mil background...just sayin


----------



## Ares (Apr 12, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Unfortunately, none of the above have presented themselves yet. Just the FedEx man to whom I've pledged not to let TR kill as long as he makes prompt deliveries, especially of ammo and cool guy stuff.
> 
> By the way, same-said FedEx man brought me this today
> 
> ...



Tracking is some good stuff. Off the top of my head there are two groups that train/work tracking Mals and Dutchies - Georgia K9 on the East, and Dyas K9 on the West Coast. Some real great dogs come out of there. I don't track so I'm not sure about other groups. I think some LE Offices allow some people to come train with them.

Good luck with your Mal, he's gonna be great. Keep us posted!


----------



## Ares (Apr 12, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Oh my young brutha you are givin me some cool ideas here...



Someone's gonna be finding evidence..and keeping Killian's


----------



## Kraut783 (Apr 12, 2016)

Think about training your dog in schutzhund, good sport and there might be some groups in your area.

Schutzhund / IPO Training - Learn about this amazing dog sport!


Schutzhund-Training.com - Puppy Tips


----------



## Kraut783 (Apr 12, 2016)

also, don't be surprised if the ears droop while he is growing, they will pop back up


----------



## Ares (Apr 13, 2016)

Some stuff about the Mal and training articles.

Leerburg | Article Categories

Dog Breeds:  The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly.


----------

